# Trailer Leaf Springs



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Broke 1 last week and going to replace both. They are 25' in size. Where in town can I get a replacement set?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought some at Bay Trailers in Robertsdale the same length, 5 leaf with square bend bolts and plates for right at $50 each. Just north of 140 of of 59


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Eddie English or Robs.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Eddie English in Pace/Milton. Just bought a new axle & hubs from 'em & they matched the cheapest price I could find elsewhere .... even on the internet with no sales tax.

As to replacing your leaf springs .... well, like they say about voting in Chicago _"early & often"_


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hows your axle? Look at the torsion axles if you go to Eddies. Do away with springs.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Axle is fine. Actually how the spring broke wasn't even from me pulling it. Put the cover on and it filled up with water (from all the rain) and crushed the top two springs. They were rusted and about to go anyhow. Glad it happened like that and not going down the road. I'll head to Eddies tomorrow.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Go to Eddie. He's about a half mile West of Avalon Blvd on Rte. 90 in Pace (West Milton) on The North side. I just replace mine about a month ago.


----------

